# A new brother for Lexie maybe?



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Union Grove, WI | Grady

Lexie and I are going to go see this little boy on Friday and maybe bring him home. Would have already done so if it hadn't been for the storm but the roads aren't good enough yet and it's a 4 hour drive. 
I thought seriously about this for some time and wanted another dog from the same person I got Lexie from but have decided I should go for a rescue. I hope and pray he's going to be healthy.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:wub:He is darling and 14 weeks, i hope it works out for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How exciting! I kept looking at his picture....I swear he looks older than 14 weeks old.....very cute though :thumbsup:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

He is a handsome fellow. I hope your trip and rescue work out perfectly. Please update on Friday!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a cutie!!! I hope everything works out for you and for this precious little man. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

He's cute! Good luck and let us know what happens


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

For some reason I was thinking the same thing as Pat - he looks older than that in the picture. Thanks for thinking of adopting. I hope it all works well and that you get along together.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Well now you all have me wondering. I thought he looked young but you guys are probably better to judge that than I am. Hmmmm. I guess I'll find out more Friday.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll certainly let you all know what happens. I probably won't get back on until Saturday as Friday will be a long drive and very hectic once I get home.  I should have pics too!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes hes a cutie all right...good luck and be careful with all these storms lately. Boys are fun...lol


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

The age could be typo.  Have a safe trip. He is a cutie! I hope everything works out!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

No it's not a typo. She told me the same thing on the phone.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Who decides how old a dog is on petfinder?
He does look older to me also, but I have been fooled before on many things!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kathy, I would go and see Sammy and this dog and make your decision based on which one fits your home and life better. 
I agree with all the others thinking that boy looks older then 3 and a half months old. Look at his teeth when you get there and see if he has puppy teeth. JMO, Edie


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Kathy, if you want, I could come and visit you in Independence so you could meet Sammy. One of my favorite quilt shops is up near your area, so the drive wouldn't be a problem... LOL!

I'll PM you my phone number and you can call if you want to meet him.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I just sent you a PM Miki.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

How did all this turn out?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Dixie's Mama said:


> How did all this turn out?


 
wondering too


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:Waiting:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I see that Grady on Petfinder has been adopted, so I'm wondering if you ended up with little Grady?


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I got him! It was such a long day I was too exhausted and busy with him thatI haven't been able to post till now. I still don't have much time right now but wanted you all to know we got him. Lexie is so so about him still but she'll adapt I'm sure. I'll post pics soon. I need to give him a bath today and he needs to see the vet of course and get a good grooming. I'll post before and after pics. Just wanted you to know he's a lover and has a new forever home. More later. Busy day still!

Name will be changed....still deciding on that. We have possibilities though.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the pictures of your new baby!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulation! Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well congrats on your new baby boy! The boys are my favorite, you are going to love having him! I can't wait for his new pics.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

My new puppy Oliver Rudolf. Although Oliver still needs to see a groomer he's had his bath. Here are his before pics and after pics. 

Before...


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry for the double post of that pic. I'm outa practice. I can't seem to edit it either. One more before..


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

And after...

























He IS a snuggler which suprises me for a puppy mill puppy.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

My whole family is in love with Oliver. Well not Lexie just yet, but she'll come around. He's been just sweet as can be. There is one problem that horrified me and if you have any suggestions please throw them out here. He will eat hs own poop. Uuuggghhhh. I'm sure this is from being caged and boredom but it's disgusting. I never dreamed this could be an issue but we'll work on it. Any ideas to break this habit? I know this is a tough one to break.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kikiiniowa said:


> My whole family is in love with Oliver. Well not Lexie just yet, but she'll come around. He's been just sweet as can be. There is one problem that horrified me and if you have any suggestions please throw them out here. He will eat hs own poop. Uuuggghhhh. I'm sure this is from being caged and boredom but it's disgusting. I never dreamed this could be an issue but we'll work on it. Any ideas to break this habit? I know this is a tough one to break.


Aw Oliver is very cute. He looks like such a sweet boy.:wub::wub: I like his name too. Thank you so much for rescuing him. I was searching "eating poop" and saw this link: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/110492-eating-poo.html. There may be others. Not as rare as you'd think.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you. Oliver is adorable!! :wub: :wub: My Josey is a Shih Tzu. That breed is known for poop eating. Thank goodness, Josey has never eaten her poo. But, this subject has been discussed many, many times on the Tzu board. Everyone has bought and tried everything. The consensus has been to just pick the poo up immediately and put in a bag after he goes. There are a million different theories as why they do this, and the term is called coprahagia. Good luck with your new baby. He may outgrow this too. Just keep picking it up as soon as he goes.  Can't wait for more piccys! :chili:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Oliver is adorable!!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I assumed the poop eating is from being caged and being bored. But I pick it up as soon as I see it and say no if he even tries to smell it. 
Also would like opinions of what else you think he might be. I think he looks like Maltese and Poodle. He's 6 pounds and boney but we'll work on that. If he's 4 months then I think he's going to be a bit bigger than Lexie when full grown. She's 7 pounds and 3 years. I'm sure she was half his size at that age. 
I sure see a Poodle face!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

kikiiniowa said:


> I assumed the poop eating is from being caged and being bored. But I pick it up as soon as I see it and say no if he even tries to smell it.
> Also would like opinions of what else you think he might be. I think he looks like Maltese and Poodle. He's 6 pounds and boney but we'll work on that. If he's 4 months then I think he's going to be a bit bigger than Lexie when full grown. She's 7 pounds and 3 years. I'm sure she was half his size at that age.
> I sure see a Poodle face!


Honestly, when I look at the first after photo....all I see is a super special, extra precious little Maltese staring back at me with big, beautiful dark eyes. I love the first and last pic....darling! I love your little Oliver! :wub2: I have seen some variance in the Maltese faces, just like any other breed. I think the differences just makes them more special and unique. To me, he looks like a Maltese.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy that little Oliver has found his forever home . He looks so adorable. Pretty amazing he is comfortable enough to snuggle that much already. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a precious little boy! Thank you for giving him a loving home!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You got him!!! :chili: Yeay!!! He does look very sweet....especially when he's snuggling...:wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations.....Baby Oliver is adorable.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh he looks so sweet snuggled into his shoulder. :wub: What a sweetie, I am so glad you got him!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww congrats !! he is a cutie . hope u getthe poo eating issue resolved , i might be wrong but i think i read before that it could be a deficiency of some sort ?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Congratulations... WOW your Oliver is very precious looking.. and looks like he is full Maltese to me.. Soon your Lexie will be a best buddy with him...:aktion033:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow you're comments are all appreciated. I'm going to take your word for it then and consider him ALL Maltese. Not that it matters because we LOVE him forever anyway. He's going for his vet check today. Fingers crossed it's all good news. 
Lexie is still the reluctant sister but she'll come around I'm sure. She's just been my shadow for awhile and now I have 2 shadows so she's getting use to it. 
I'm SO happy I adopted a rescue. I will admit to being guilted into it somewhat but that's only because I was worried about health issues. I dread heartbreak. But who doesn't. Whatever is meant, is meant. Oliver was meant to come to us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kikiiniowa said:


> Wow you're comments are all appreciated. I'm going to take your word for it then and consider him ALL Maltese. Not that it matters because we LOVE him forever anyway. He's going for his vet check today. Fingers crossed it's all good news.
> Lexie is still the reluctant sister but she'll come around I'm sure. She's just been my shadow for awhile and now I have 2 shadows so she's getting use to it.
> *I'm SO happy I adopted a rescue. I will admit to being guilted into it somewhat but that's only because I was worried about health issues. I dread heartbreak. But who doesn't. Whatever is meant, is meant. Oliver was meant to come to us. *


Such words of wisdom. :thumbsup: We're so happy you gave Oliver a home too.:wub: Now we can share him growing up.:chili: Wishing you the best at the vet visit and sending prayers that all is well. Let us know about how he does.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for giving Oliver a forever home...he is quite adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news about Oliver---I wanted a rescue dog last time around but because we live overseas we were denied (although we had adopted one already from the same organization!) Anyhow our little Kitzel was born on the day the adoption actually fell through---I would not call that coincidence. It was very difficult to accept at first as we had met him & had him out for a day, even took him to the vet---and was told "it is a go." Life isn't always predictable---often disappointing but God can take bad & make good. Sending prayers for much fun in days ahead.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Jeanne would know! It looks like you rescued yourself a gorgeous malt! Since he is so young I bet the problem will be taken care of with the suggestions already given. Congratulations, what a sweet snuggle bug!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Back from the vet check and even the vet seemed suprised. She thinks he looks pretty healthy. I had routine blood workup done and everything was normal. I know there are more extensive tests that could be done but I think for now unless we have any problems we're going to go with it. He got his first round of shots today. There was no proof in the paperwork that I received that he had had any shots at all. They (someone before I got him) dewormed the heck out of him and nothing showed up on the stool sample I took in today thankfully. The vet agreed that he's probably around 14 to 16 weeks. And she thinks he'll be around 10-12 pounds. He was 6.1 today. Everyone thinks he's the sweetest little guy and that his name really fits. 
I have a question for you that know. I was going to schedule him for a grooming this week but wonder if I should wait now since he's only just begun shots. I'm SO itching to get him groomed but don't want to push it either. I thought he had already been given something (shots) by now but we have no proof that he has. He goes back in 3 weeks for the next round. 
I'm so happy that everything seems good. I know things can happen later but this is good news today. I was worried there might be heart issues or something.......... and I'm just a worry wart. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kikiiniowa said:


> Back from the vet check and even the vet seemed suprised. She thinks he looks pretty healthy. I had routine blood workup done and everything was normal. I know there are more extensive tests that could be done but I think for now unless we have any problems we're going to go with it. He got his first round of shots today. There was no proof in the paperwork that I received that he had had any shots at all. They (someone before I got him) dewormed the heck out of him and nothing showed up on the stool sample I took in today thankfully. The vet agreed that he's probably around 14 to 16 weeks. And she thinks he'll be around 10-12 pounds. He was 6.1 today. Everyone thinks he's the sweetest little guy and that his name really fits.
> I have a question for you that know. I was going to schedule him for a grooming this week but wonder if I should wait now since he's only just begun shots. I'm SO itching to get him groomed but don't want to push it either. I thought he had already been given something (shots) by now but we have no proof that he has. He goes back in 3 weeks for the next round.
> I'm so happy that everything seems good. I know things can happen later but this is good news today. I was worried there might be heart issues or something.......... and I'm just a worry wart. LOL


Kathy - great news. Happy to hear Oliver seems to be quite healthy. :chili: I know it seems he's going to be a bigger guy but I would still caution you to spread out the shots over several weeks and not clump them. If he has a reaction you won't know what caused it and I and my vet think our guys can't take that much barraged at them at one time. Most of us on here do that and I know my vet only charges for the shots when I come back for them, not additional office visits, even tho she checks him over every time. I think you probably would be best off waiting a bit for the grooming if he's just had a lot of shots. So happy he's healthy.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice about the shots Snowbody.  I'll mention that to his vet next time. But he did great after the shots yesterday. And today he lost a baby tooth!


----------

